# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Alertes des abonnements

## pomku

Bonjour,
Petit souci : depuis deux ou trois jours, je ne reçois plus la moindre alerte par mail quand un nouveau message est posté dans les discussions auxquelles je suis abonnée.
(bien sûr, j'ai vérifié : rien dans les spams non plus). 
Help !  :: 
Merci.  :Smile:

----------


## pomku



----------


## pomku

Au secours ! Help ! Aiuto ! Ayuda ! На помощь! Helf mikh !  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Up ????

----------


## Anaïs

Oops pardon !
On a un souci de serveur email actuellement  :Frown:

----------


## LANCASTER

Je suis contente car apparemment je ne suis pas la seule à ne plus rien recevoir également

----------


## pomku

Ok ok. Merci pour la réponse !  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

idem!!!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Idem.

----------


## Daysie433

:: *pareil pour moi, je ne reçois plus non plus les alertes sur certains topics*

----------


## momo

Idem pour moi,je ne reçois plus aucune alerte....

----------


## Anaïs

> Oops pardon !
> On a un souci de serveur email actuellement


situation inchangée hélas, et je n'ai malheureusement pas d'ordre d'idée au niveau des délais, nous manquons cruellement de main d'oeuvre  :Frown:

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous vérifier que les mails ne sont pas en courrier indésirable ? Je reçois comme il faut tous les mails du forum.

----------


## momo

Rien pour moi non plus dans les indésirables....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez vous vérifier que les mails ne sont pas en courrier indésirable ? Je reçois comme il faut tous les mails du forum.


J'ai de suite regardé mais NON

----------


## Daysie433

*rien dans les spam non plus*  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

Idem pour moi, plus aucune alerte sur ma boite E.Mail. Donc très difficile à suivre un sujet ou autre.

Catastrophe de catastrophe

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je viens d'en recevoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LANCASTER

> Je viens d'en recevoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!





Pour moi, rien de rien, toujours aucune alerte, rien une vraie galère

----------


## Algo

> Pour moi, rien de rien, toujours aucune alerte, rien une vraie galère


Pouvez vous m'indiquer un sujet pour lequel vous devriez recevoir des alertes ? J'essayerai d'investiguer quand je trouve un moment !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je viens d'en recevoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Çà n'a pas duré

Par exemple pour
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...-foyer-167576/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens d'en recevoir !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Çà n'a pas duré

Par exemple pour
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-sortis-daffaire-141/edgi-fedora-dans-nouveau-foyer-167576/

----------


## LANCASTER

Voici l'un sur mes plusieurs abonnements : 
*Re: Croquettes, avis, composition, venez en parler! Récap' p.358*

----------


## Mimine1709

Bonjour je suis dans la même situation. J'ai fait la demande d'abonnement pour être notifiée par mail mais rien de rien, ni dans les indésirables. J'ai alors demandé un abonnement par notification sur le forum directement et pareil ça ne marche pas  :Frown:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Depuis hier je reçois à nouveau les notifications

----------


## LANCASTER

> Depuis hier je reçois à nouveau les notifications





Ma situation ne changeant absolument pas, aucune notification, rien de rien. Donc, je pose la question en changeant d'adresse E.Mail, le problème va t il se résoudre?????

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

Désolé pour le délai de réponse, je suis très occupé avec la prochaine version de RESCUE.

Pour être honnête il est très dur d'identifier le problème qui fait que vous ne recevez pas de notifications, et dans la mesure ou la plupart des gens du forum les recoivent il s'agit d'un problème isolé. Il est possible qu'en changeant d'adresse email cela fasse une différence, mais je ne saurai vous le garantir. Vous n'avez pas grand chose à perdre à essayer en tout cas.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé pour le délai de réponse, je suis très occupé avec la prochaine version de RESCUE.
> 
> Pour être honnête il est très dur d'identifier le problème qui fait que vous ne recevez pas de notifications, et dans la mesure ou la plupart des gens du forum les recoivent il s'agit d'un problème isolé. Il est possible qu'en changeant d'adresse email cela fasse une différence, mais je ne saurai vous le garantir. Vous n'avez pas grand chose à perdre à essayer en tout cas.



Merci pour votre réponse, je reçois depuis 3 jours quelques abonnements par contre ils arrivent dans les "indésirables" J'ai changé mon adresse E.Mail, mais pas "valider" et depuis eh bien comme par miracle j'ai quelques retours. Incroyable ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

à nouveau, je ne reçois plus les notifications ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> à nouveau, je ne reçois plus les notifications



Il faut faire comme moi, se rendre sur son compte retaper son nom et son mot de passe, et ainsi j'ai pû recevoir à nouveau mes alertes et autres.

Courage ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

> merci



Cela a t il fonctionné??? ::

----------

